# Apple cider wine ...take one



## Tobeymcmullen (Nov 5, 2014)

I am very new to the wine making, so in my ignorance I decided to use juice from some home made apple cider to make my first batch. I added the juice the sugar and the water. Let it set overnight and then primed my yeast and once it started bubbling I added it to my mix. Capped it of and let it run till my bubbles were popping off at about a minute per air bubble. Racked it off and WOW, that burned the whole way down. I wonder , can the apple cider being fresh pressed cider, could it have added to the ferment and made the mix stronger? It had no apple flavor and was strong as whiskey.... What did I do wrong. I am very new so dummy down the terminology....


----------



## Droc (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an apple cyser aging right now, that when I took it out of the primary was absolutely horrible. Almost same as you said. But I back sweetened with some frozen Apple concentrate and let it age for about 3 months until I tried it again and it was a lot better. 6 months after that and it's fantastic. Bottom line is you have to let it age and the Apple will come back out. Mine will hit a year old in 2 months and I have 14 out of 27 bottles left. Just give it some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes I had to do the same thing as Droc
I just got done bottling 15-18 gallons of it - I like heating it up and adding mulled wine spice - really good for a fall or holiday drink


----------



## Tobeymcmullen (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the fast replies ... I have it bottled in 4 quart jars to settle out again. I guess I racked it and dumped the lees. If I put that right. I then rinsed every thing out and started a new cherry blend. 

I think after asking the guy that told me how to do the mix this way, I shorted the juice, so I guess I made some shine instead. I believe I used 32 oz. of Cider in a gallon mix. He told me I should have used 64 oz. My new mix is 64 oz. of 100% cherry juice from the wallyworld.... I hope the second is better.

He did have me try some of his newest batch and OH MY !!!! Brewed 22 days and is smooth as honey. He used one full frozen juice Lemonade as the juice. You could get really drunk and not know it till it is too late. It just sneaks up on ya....


----------

